# Possible cures



## again (Sep 16, 2018)

I've been looking around the internet and found some possible cures and wondered if anybody actually tried and saw some results.

- I found this diet:

*Breakfast: steamed zucchini, carrots & green beans with a pot of black tea.
Lunch: salad vegetables (cucumber, carrot, tomato, gherkins, olives, avocado).
Water or herbal tea.
Dinner: Animal protein (fatty steak is best) with steamed pumpkin, green beans, carrots, zucchini, (sweet potato can be added if you tolerate this OK). Herbal tea.*

- I also found people who are using enema bags

- Some people think it's a gluten and dairy intolerance

- Other people drink apple cider vinegar daily

- Pelvic floor exercise routines

Do any of these possible solutions actually work?


----------



## feelingross (Dec 2, 2018)

Disagree on the fatty steak. Beef and some other meats are sulfurous and can cause a rotten egg smell if you eat too much of it. It happens to me if I stress sweat after binging on it.

For animal protein I think I read that poultry like chicken and turkey are recommended?

Have you made a food diary to see what meals give you more symptoms? Or have you written down your symptoms to find a source of the odor? I think while a lot of people here suffer from odor, our causes for it might be different -- so we just have to keep trying out new solutions and see what works.


----------

